# Supposedly Ariza slipped Maidana something in between rounds,you be the judge



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/h7fkxlESFs/

Personally i didnt see it,but what you guys think.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nice catch. definitely gave him something


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl Oh Great.. here it comes.

:rofl

Wlad was Poisoned.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cheating prick :-(


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

here we go


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

A fight is only 47 minutes including the rests between rounds. Most drugs you take orally, they take time to take effect. Everyone knows this. It can take 20 or so minutes before it gets in your system and takes affect. Thats why I dont really buy a lot of times the things about fighters taking drugs mid round. If they wanted to take stimulants for example, the time to do it would be like 30 minutes before the fight started, in the locker room right before they leave.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


>


Listening to the second guy saying it looked like a pill, I don't know anything really about PEDS, is there anything like that in pill form that could give Maidana any sort of edge ?

Wouldn't a pill need time to enter the system and take effect

Edit, beat to it


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Maidana owns that ass for life. Deal wit it


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i was wondering if maidana would fail the drug test. arizas bs lies with rios recent failed test gave me some suspicions


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

There was NO swallow. Perhaps an inhalant, which becomes active almost instantaneously. So it's possible but I doubt it. BRONER LOST HIS SOUL


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Yeh this was obviously the reason why Broner got beat to a fuckin pulp


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Going to lol if he fails a drug test


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

elterrible said:


> A fight is only 47 minutes including the rests between rounds. Most drugs you take orally, they take time to take effect. Everyone knows this. It can take 20 or so minutes before it gets in your system and takes affect. Thats why I dont really buy a lot of times the things about fighters taking drugs mid round. If they wanted to take stimulants for example, the time to do it would be like 30 minutes before the fight started, in the locker room right before they leave.


good points,I honestly didn't see anything,but video seems to be getting around gaining momentum.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Was he wearing a hat at the time?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Clearly, Ariza gave Maidana something, which cause Broner to not throw many punches.


Sports science is REALLY advancing!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Clearly, Ariza gave Maidana something, which cause Broner to not throw many punches.
> 
> Sports science is REALLY advancing!


I do wish we could see what round this occurred at. If it occurred around round 7, where Maidana seemed to be gassing, I'd be legitimately suspicious


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This don't mean anything. Can't take this victory away from Maidana.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I do wish we could see what round this occurred at. If it occurred around round 7, where Maidana seemed to be gassing, I'd be legitimately suspicious


It was after the 11th round when Broner landed a hook after the bell and the doc looked at Maidana right after. 
Inhalants take effect right away (albuterol), but let's not make assumptions here.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> This don't mean anything. Can't take this victory away from Maidana.


yeah Maidana whooped that ass


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

No, I think it was one of those Cotton Swabs. Ariza had Cotton swabs in his right hand, seemed like he slipped one into his left hand onto the napkin, and pressed it on Maidana's face. Or might have been cream. Could have been something but I doubt it. Maidana didn't swallow.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Can people set up a fight between me an Ariza? I want to completely ruin this man.
P.S I agree with Bogo's post above mine.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

The tests will show; I love how people think there is drugs that can do all of the following, at the same time:
a) Increase punching power and accuracy
b) increase anaerobic output instantly
c) Increase blood flow and lung capacity
d) Cause opponents chins to weaken


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> It was after the 11th round when Broner landed a hook after the bell and the doc looked at Maidana right after.
> Inhalants take effect right away (albuterol), but let's not make assumptions here.


Well there's two things I want to say. First is, even IF Maidana was given something after the 11th, it didn't do shit for him in the 12th. Broner won the 12th. But obviously the question is: was he given something at a different point in the fight? Like when he appeared to gas around the 7th?

And yes inhalants do take effect rather immediately. For anyone else that's done cocaine knows...:rofl (just once for me)


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Well there's two things I want to say. First is, even IF Maidana was given something after the 11th, it didn't do shit for him in the 12th. Broner won the 12th. But obviously the question is: was he given something at a different point in the fight? Like when he appeared to gas around the 7th?
> 
> And yes inhalants do take effect rather immediately. For anyone else that's done cocaine knows...:rofl (just once for me)


You dont put cocaine onto a napkin and then not snort it. Look at the video. Maidana hardly breaths afterwards. The other way for cocaine is to inhale it.......with a pipe. You smoke it. There is no inhaling going on here. Adrenaline? Its legal, isnt it?


----------



## South-Fla (Jun 3, 2013)

I watched it in real slow motion ariza had nothin in his fingers


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, I think it was one of those Cotton Swabs. Ariza had Cotton swabs in his right hand, seemed like he slipped one into his left hand onto the napkin, and pressed it on Maidana's face. Or might have been cream. Could have been something but I doubt it. Maidana didn't swallow.


He didn't swallow but he did look to inhale. I'm hearing rumours too of Ariza being seen meeting with a shady-looking guy prior to the fight. An early sketch of the suspect has been circulated:










*For legal reasons; this post isn't serious.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

*So what is Alex Ariza giving to Maidana on the sly here?*






:rolleyes

some kind of pill....smelling salts? both of which would not be allowed now.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Was it a condom? We all saw Broner's vid and he was probably looking out for Maidana.



Felix said:


> He didn't swallow but he did look to inhale. I'm hearing rumours too of Ariza being seen meeting with a shady-looking guy prior to the fight. An early sketch of the suspect has been circulated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Mugsy said:


>


This.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Crisps.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

ehhhhhh.....I am glad broner lost and all that...but its pretty clear something is going down here. 

if you guys want to stick your head in the sand that's on you.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The Answer?


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

This is old now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> He didn't swallow but he did look to inhale. I'm hearing rumours too of Ariza being seen meeting with a shady-looking guy prior to the fight. An early sketch of the suspect has been circulated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

With all the speculation around him and the fighters he associates with, I don't know why he would do something like this or anything illegal... 

I thought he did something dodgy at one point, it might of been this incident (it happened so quick) he asked for the end swell and just looked like he was up to something.

Im glad he won, but I cant stand Ariza. I hope Maidana pass the post fight drug test, if not what with Rios failing one Garcia's camp is gonna be in real trouble.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Kool Aid


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow this is pathetic. Mods I should delete shit like this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> There was NO swallow. Perhaps an inhalant, which becomes active almost instantaneously. So it's possible but I doubt it. BRONER LOST HIS SOUL


I have to say, IMO there WAS something in the napkin, and it DID go into Maidana's mouth. Ariza folded the napking to hide what he had, then opened it again just in front of Maidana's face. Then he wiped ACROSS Maidana's mouth, several times. There is no other explanation than that he was trying to get something INTO that mouth.

- And then you can see Maidana react slightly - though I think Marcos was actually surprised.
---------

Having said that, there is no way any pill would have an effect at that point, as so many others have pointed out.

How fucked up would it be if this causes the fight to be ruled a no contest, when it didn't even affect the outcome? Alex Ariza is cancer.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

how comes this thread is getting so much more attention than mine.... :-(


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

After watching the fight for the 6th time...
This time w/this in mind

Ariza defo looked shady as fuck
11th RD after that Hook Broner landed after the bell.
(Watch the between RD 11-12, Dude is shaky as shit)

Chino even initially pushed Ariza away.
Just sayin'








??


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Wow this is pathetic. Mods I should delete shit like this.


Its just a fuckin instagram video,calm down Ariza.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

KWilson71 said:


> Its just a fuckin instagram video,calm down Ariza.


Yes I know what it is, I've watched it. I'm saying threads like this could potentially harm a fighters reputation for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> After watching the fight for the 6th time...
> This time w/this in mind
> 
> Ariza defo looked shady as fuck
> ...


Very possible. - but are these illegal? AFAIK, smelling salts are legal, so ammonia might also be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Yes I know what it is, I've watched it. I'm saying threads like this could potentially harm a fighters reputation for absolutely no reason.


If there's video evidence of something potentially shady, we can all discuss it. It's not completely unfounded. I don't think anything shady was going on but it's unusual enough and buzzing enough that it's an admissible topic.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ammonia will get you hyped. wake you up. nothin illegal


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...-is-alex-ariza-using-smelling-salts-in-marcos


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Very possible. - but are these illegal? AFAIK, smelling salts are legal, so ammonia might also be.


Just read an article I posted it above it says they're illegal in Texas ,


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

A NC about to go down...


----------



## panchman69 (Oct 7, 2013)

He puts it over his nose not his mouth.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

panchman69 said:


> He puts it over his nose not his mouth.


Get your eyes checked.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Irrelevant when you think about Broner as a boxer. He's just not cut out for 147. End of story. He struggled with Paulie and anyone can clearly see he is flat flooted. His power is also non existent at ww. Tiny Gavin Rees was getting in his ass for 2 rds. I always thought if he met a real welterweight who can do what Rees did Broner would fail or go life and death.

I'm not saying it's right for Maidana to cheat *IF* that's actually what happened. The point is it suddenly doesn't make Broner a great boxer. If Maidana didn't beat him either Danny Garcia or Keith Thurman would've done the same thing to Broner or worse - fair and square.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like smelling salt. You see Maidana takes 2 deep breathes and Ariza wiping it off. Maidana did not drink immediately after.
Definitely some inhalant.

Smelling salt is illegal in Texas supposedly.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't really expect it be nothing. Not enough to really see. He beat Adriens ass fair and square


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

There's not enough to see, and not enough video evidence for ppl to really come to a conclusion.

Could just be wiping Maidana's nose.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> good points,I honestly didn't see anything,but video seems to be getting around gaining momentum.


looks like something he inhaled..


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe a vasoconstrictor?


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Listening to the second guy saying it looked like a pill, I don't know anything really about PEDS, is there anything like that in pill form that could give Maidana any sort of edge ?
> 
> Wouldn't a pill need time to enter the system and take effect
> 
> Edit, beat to it


If it was a pill it would need at least 20-30 mins to break down in his stomach and enter his blood stream.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

They are fucking cotton buds :lol:


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

oibighead said:


> They are fucking cotton buds :lol:


Shhh

I heard they were doing lines of caine after the third round shooting up dope after the 7th


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> He didn't swallow but he did look to inhale. I'm hearing rumours too of Ariza being seen meeting with a shady-looking guy prior to the fight. An early sketch of the suspect has been circulated:











:think


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Shhh
> 
> I heard they were doing lines of caine after the third round shooting up dope after the 7th


:lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck sake Ariza needs to disappear. If Maidana fails the drug test then you'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would completely suck for Maidana if he failed the post fight test due to Ariza slipping him something. Must say, Ariza looked shady as fuck while doing that. Maidana kicked Broner's ass too, he'd be gutted if his win was taken away.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is that the power pellets that Alex been sneaking to Pac all them years?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

If its irrelevant...why hide it? If it didnt help in some way...why do it?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does anybody take this Karceno ****** seriously...

This is the same guy after the Mayweather Racist rant against Pacquiao posted the vid of Pac doing the Brave Heart accent and claimed Pac is racist against Scottish people.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

saw the cheating video. They need to ban these people from the sport


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Watching it at the time I thought it looked like he was given an inhalant. Didn't care as he was handing Broner his arse.

I don't think Ariza would be silly enough to give him something easily detectable,


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...at-he-slipped-energizer-into-mouth-of-maidana


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> saw the cheating video. They need to ban these people from the sport


^ Shut the fuck up.

Just watched the so called sliiping of something in on my big screen LCD Tv in HD.....There was nothing in the fucking napkin what so ever...

Bromos reaching for straws. The most sore losers you will ever find.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> ^ Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Just watched the so called sliiping of something in on my big screen LCD Tv in HD.....There was nothing in the fucking napkin what so ever...
> 
> Bromos reaching for straws. The most sore losers you will ever find.


lols stop lying you cant even afford a big screen. It is sad people are allowed to cheat like this. Manny was taking those Ariza shakes. Rios gets caught last month he is working with Ariza. Now Maidana gets caught on camera with Ariza


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> lols stop lying you cant even afford a big screen. It is sad people are allowed to cheat like this. Manny was taking those Ariza shakes. Rios gets caught last month he is working with Ariza. Now Maidana gets caught on camera with Ariza


http://gyazo.com/13ef56a8767fe303ac2b34a1ebb026e6


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Medicine said:


> http://gyazo.com/13ef56a8767fe303ac2b34a1ebb026e6


:rofl :lol:


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Actually makes sense it was gauze. And he wipes his eye too.
People are like a herd of goats.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Medicine said:


> http://gyazo.com/13ef56a8767fe303ac2b34a1ebb026e6


:rofl


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I think it was Viagra, the better to fuck Broner with. As Maidana did when he returned the favor in Rd 11


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trust Ariza to try and take all the credit again.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmmm, just read an interesting article. I think everyone should read this and watch the videos inside, Ariza is a crafty fucker.

http://smellingsalts.org/smelling-salts-maidana-controversy/


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Hmmm, just read an interesting article. I think everyone should read this and watch the videos inside, Ariza is a crafty fucker.
> 
> http://smellingsalts.org/smelling-salts-maidana-controversy/


I don't think there's anything to worry about tbh. They have tested him so if there was any banned substance used they'll find out. Although I must say I don't like Ariza he is a snaky fuck.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the fact that the video replays him folding the napkin multiple times makes it seem more suspicious than it originally is


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i don't know why boxing commissions just don't ban people like ariza,conte and heredia from any involvement with boxing.
tired of this shit. always a fucking controversy around them.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

If you watch the whole sequence he uses the same tissue to wipe Maidana around the eyes, Making it it highly unlikely that it was ammonia or smelling salts plus both things have pretty strong smells so someone should have caught a whiff of it i.e the commission people who were there overseeing the cornerwork one whom was standing righting next to Ariza watching


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

It was LSD.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> http://gyazo.com/13ef56a8767fe303ac2b34a1ebb026e6


:lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

People who think something is going on have some issues


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I think the fact that the video replays him folding the napkin multiple times makes it seem more suspicious than it originally is


Ha, yeah that's odd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

1st Contact said:


> If you watch the whole sequence he uses the same tissue to wipe Maidana around the eyes, Making it it highly unlikely that it was ammonia or smelling salts plus both things have pretty strong smells so someone should have caught a whiff of it i.e the commission people who were there overseeing the cornerwork one whom was standing righting next to Ariza watching


Good point. Ammonia in the eyes would not be a benefit.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

they need to bad everybody that was involved the whole damn corner I am tired of these cheaters.


----------



## Bobby Tony (Aug 16, 2013)

If you watch the entire sequence between the 11th and 12th round, Ariza is initially holding the gauze vertically with open fingers. Meaning if there were pills or salts or tic-tacs or anything, they would have fallen to the floor before he turned the gauze horizontally and used his two free fingers - index and thumb - to press an indention into the gauze before applying it to Maidana's face.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> If you watch the whole sequence he uses the same tissue to wipe Maidana around the eyes, Making it it highly unlikely that it was ammonia or smelling salts plus both things have pretty strong smells so someone should have caught a whiff of it i.e the commission people who were there overseeing the cornerwork one whom was standing righting next to Ariza watching


Agreed I think people are clutching at straws with this.

Edit: There is also a commissioner standing right over Ariza in those videos: nothing illegal took place.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

When you have a shady dirtball like Ariza in your corner, people are going to look for things like this. Want to avoid this whole controversy? Stay away from Ariza, Memo, etc.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck Ariza!


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I do wish we could see what round this occurred at. If it occurred around round 7, where Maidana seemed to be gassing, I'd be legitimately suspicious


It occurred after round 11.

People are actually accusing him of taking something at the end of round 11- in a fight he was dominating. atsch


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15810.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Does this look shady? Yes.

I still want to know what Ariza had Maidana ingest to make Broner's defense go to pot. :yep


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> It occurred after round 11.
> 
> People are actually accusing him of taking something at the end of round 11- in a fight he was dominating. atsch


Technically it was SEEN after round 11. Not sure if we could rule out it being used in rounds previous to that.

That said, it could also be perfectly legal to be used.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Technically it was SEEN after round 11. Not sure if we could rule out it being used in rounds previous to that.


There was no pill , http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?29871-Video-Proving-Ariza-s-Innocence-In-Maidana-Fight .


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Technically it was SEEN after round 11. Not sure if we could rule out it being used in rounds previous to that.
> 
> That said, it could also be perfectly legal to be used.


Even so there would still be no reason to take any pill in round 11, even if he was taking something earlier in the fight.

Smealling salts maybe, a pill, no way. It wouldn't metabolize anywhere near fast enough to be worthwhile.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> Does this look shady? Yes.
> 
> I still want to know what Ariza had Maidana ingest to make Broner's defense go to pot. :yep


Broner's defense has never been great, fighting SWF's and LW's with his size advantage helped him out but on Saturday he was fighting a hard hitting WW and you saw the results. He got brutalized and it was a pleasure to watch. Ariza is a cunt but he ain't that dumb that he would give Chino something illegal on live TV and in a fight in which he was clearly winning.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> Even so there would still be no reason to take any pill in round 11, even if he was taking something earlier in the fight.
> 
> Smealling salts maybe, a pill, no way. It wouldn't metabolize anywhere near fast enough to be worthwhile.


I never said it was a pill. It could have been anything a inhalant, dissolving strip, capsule.

Stop saying it wouldn't metabolize. If it was a capsule or fast dissolving it very well could have worked.

I just don't think when a fighter loses exactly as was predicted it should even be entertained. The only place Broner was cheated was in the gym.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

whatever it is, legal or not, ariza 1 shady mofo


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I never said it was a pill. It could have been anything a inhalant, dissolving strip, capsule.
> 
> Stop saying it wouldn't metabolize. If it was a capsule or fast dissolving it very well could have worked.
> 
> I just don't think when a fighter loses exactly as was predicted it should even be entertained. The only place Broner was cheated was in the gym.


No it couldn't. It doesn't matter how fast dissolving it is. The body will not metabolize it fast enough after hitting the stomach to make it worthwhile for a 3 minute round.

Show me a painkiller or stimulant that can be metabolized that fast when ingested then.

Whether its in a capsule or dissolved hardly matters, it could be pure and the stomach still wouldn't have got it into the blood stream on time.

If inhaled or injected it would be possible.

Even so it was fuck all anyway. That video shows nothing.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

It was probably some sort of smelling salt to give him a kick up the ass, if so I doubt it show up in his system... It may not be anything at all though...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bobby Tony said:


> If you watch the entire sequence between the 11th and 12th round, Ariza is initially holding the gauze vertically with open fingers. Meaning if there were pills or salts or tic-tacs or anything, they would have fallen to the floor before he turned the gauze horizontally and used his two free fingers - index and thumb - to press an indention into the gauze before applying it to Maidana's face.


You are ABSOLUTELY wrong about this.

Ariza holds the gauze on an angle that would keep anything on it from falling. He only changes to "almost" vertical as he moves it to Rene's face.

The are several reasons why I'm 100% POSITIVE that Ariza had something on that gauze:

1: You can see something come out of his fingers. (his index & third fingers.) It's NOT the corner of the gauze folding over, since you can still see the corner intact afterwards.

2: If Ariza was putting something legal on the pad, then why did he conceal it in-between his index & middle fingers? That makes zero sense.

3: IMMEDIATELY after he put whatever it is on the pad, he looks to his left, as if to check if anyone is watching him carefully.

## 4: THERE WAS NOTHING ON RENE'S FACE FOR HIM TO WIPE !!! 
This is the single most damning point, which no one seems to be addressing. Look at Maidan's face just before Ariza moves in: It's completely clean & dry. What possible reason could he have had to even use a gauze pad? Besides, the other cornermen were already working on Maidana, Ariza would only be geting in the way.

5: Additionally, you can see Ariza preparing to enter the ring with his gauze pad, long before Maidana even walked to the corner. He didn't look at Rene, and decide his face needed a wipe (which it didn't) he was simply preparing to rub something into Rene's face. THAT was his clear goal.

6: He didn't just do it once: He wiped, & then he did it again, as if he didn't get it into Rene's mouth the first time. - and clearly it was over Rene's mouth. Only the top tip of the pad hit his nose. So he wasn't wiping his nose (which had no blood on it, anyway) he was either putting a pill into Rene's mouth, or cracking an inhalent under his nose.

7: He's fucking Alex Ariza.

------------------------------

Here's a semi-decent quality clip of the entire sequence. It's very obvious what happened, if you slow ot down:

[video]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31826742/Maidana%20-%20Ariza%20Scandal%20%20%20.mp4[/video]


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> No it couldn't. It doesn't matter how fast dissolving it is. The body will not metabolize it fast enough after hitting the stomach to make it worthwhile for a 3 minute round.
> 
> Show me a painkiller or stimulant that can be metabolized that fast when ingested then.
> 
> ...


I am not making the claim. Show me the data on how quickly an empty stomach metabolizes its contents. Take a shot of alcohol on an empty stomach and the buzz is fairly instantaneous.

It is neither here nor there. Broner was getting his ass stomped from the opening bell based on technique just as I predicted. This whole claim is nonsense. The drug tests should confirm it as such.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mind you, I'm thrilled Maidana won, and he deserves it all. - And clearly he's passed his post-test, & there will be no investigation, so good.


- but that doesn't excuse Ariza's actions and it should NOT be let go. Most likely, he gave Rene something new, which is undetectable by current tests. That doesn't make it OK. Ariza should be banned from the sport.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> There was no pill , http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?29871-Video-Proving-Ariza-s-Innocence-In-Maidana-Fight .


I never said there was. "It" was referring to his _*allegedly *_suspicious hand motions.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15810.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Thanks Ricky, I was looking to read this earlier. 
Makes sense what Ariza says here, but he's just hard to trust


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana UD Broner


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JDK said:


> Thanks Ricky, I was looking to read this earlier.
> Makes sense what Ariza says here, but he's just hard to trust


No, it doesn't.

One camera angle missed it, because Ariza is very clever.

Right there, between his index & middle fingers: (that is NOT a piece of the pad folding up.)


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> One camera angle missed it, because Ariza is very clever.
> 
> Right there, between his index & middle fingers: (that is NOT a piece of the pad folding up.)


Funny how Ariza talks all about "sterile" gauze and NOBODY working the corner has on gloves and his fingers are all on the part of the gauze he will be applying to the fighter. :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Funny how Ariza talks all about "sterile" gauze and NOBODY working the corner has on gloves and his fingers are all on the part of the gauze he will be applying to the fighter. :lol:


Damn, that's a good point!


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> One camera angle missed it, because Ariza is very clever.
> 
> Right there, between his index & middle fingers: (that is NOT a piece of the pad folding up.)


Funny how Ariza talks all about "sterile" gauze and NOBODY working the corner has on gloves and his fingers are all on the part of the gauze he will be applying to the fighter. :lol:


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've watched it enough and read enough articles to personally be satisfied. I don't think any monkey business was going on but having said that I do not like Azira he is a cancer to boxing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ricky42791 said:


> I've watched it enough and read enough articles to personally be satisfied. I don't think any monkey business was going on but having said that I do not like Azira he is a cancer to boxing


Wow. Ariza sez he didn't do it! Good enough for me. :-(

- And that little white thing that clearly appears on top of the gauze is just a trick of the light. Yeah, that's it.....


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You are ABSOLUTELY wrong about this.
> 
> Ariza holds the gauze on an angle that would keep anything on it from falling. He only changes to "almost" vertical as he moves it to Rene's face.
> 
> ...


:-(


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Proof or STFU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him THINK.



The human race is truly doomed.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, fine. Let's assume he's cheating and gave Maidana a banned substance. Now, tell us what it was because I'm all for stripping someone off their belt if they are found to be cheating.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this shit is viral. i went out to see what a couple of my boys were doing and they came telling me about this Ariza stuff. then my cousin comes over and tells me about it. this isn't just boxing fans talking about this..


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

The video with the unclear vid is posted on worldstar....Fucking pathetic, the HD video clearly shows that there was nothing.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I am not making the claim. Show me the data on how quickly an empty stomach metabolizes its contents. Take a shot of alcohol on an empty stomach and the buzz is fairly instantaneous.
> 
> It is neither here nor there. Broner was getting his ass stomped from the opening bell based on technique just as I predicted. This whole claim is nonsense. The drug tests should confirm it as such.


I'm not doing your homework for you. You are just wrong ok. Just because some retard made a retarded claim doesn't make it likely.

There are no stimulants or pain killers that would be worthwile to ingest orally with 4 minuites left in the fight. The body would not absorb them fast enough.

Even alcohol, which is very fast acting because it is partially absorbed directly by the stomach, would not have hit you in 4 minutes ffs.

Smelling salts are possible (they stink though, the commission guy would have smelt them), an ingested pill would be pointless.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Medicine said:


> The video with the unclear vid is posted on worldstar....Fucking pathetic, the HD video clearly shows that there was nothing.


this, it took 2 minutes to discover for myself that nothing happend


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Pretty sure I have seen these before, after digesting they travel through the intestines creating a wormhole back through time approximately 30 mins giving said user inhuman strength. This very well may explain why Maidana was able to knock Broner down in the second round, I was a little confused but it all makes sense now. Think they are called tihsllub.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

My god Ariza is a wanker...


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> Pretty sure I have seen these before, after digesting they travel through the intestines creating a wormhole back through time approximately 30 mins giving said user inhuman strength. This very well may explain why Maidana was able to knock Broner down in the second round, I was a little confused but it all makes sense now. Think they are called tihsllub.


:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Medicine said:


> The video with the unclear vid is posted on worldstar....Fucking pathetic, the HD video clearly shows that there was nothing.


No. The HD video is from a completely different angle, and that's the camera that Ariza was aware of. You can't see ANYTHING in that vid because Ariza's hand is in the way.

In the BoxNation vid, it's clear as day that he put SOMETHING into the gauze pad. There is absolutely no doubt. NONE. - And that's all anyone is saying. Why do people have such a problem with this?

It's also clear that Maidana's face was clean & dry, yet no one has come up with a valid reason why Ariza would have wiped it in the first place.)


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No. The HD video is from a completely different angle, and that's the camera that Ariza was aware of. You can't see ANYTHING in that vid because Ariza's hand is in the way.
> 
> In the BoxNation vid, it's clear as day that he put SOMETHING into the gauze pad. There is absolutely no doubt. NONE. - And that's all anyone is saying. Why do people have such a problem with this?
> 
> It's also clear that Maidana's face was clean & dry, yet no one has come up with a valid reason why Ariza would have wiped it in the first place.)


Your trolling has been great.....


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Trash talking boxer Adrien Broner got his ass beat and his welterweight title stripped in a stunning loss to Marcos Maidana this Saturday ... but TMZ Sports has learned, there's now a full-blown investigation into allegations of cheating.

Sources close to "the Problem" tell us ... the Texas Boxing Commission is now analyzing video of the fight which some say shows Maidana taking what looks like a pill during the WBA welterweight championship fight last Saturday.

The rules are so strict ... even water needs to be tested prior to a fight before the boxer can consume it. Pills and any other substance for that matter are off limits.

Broner -- who was previously undefeated -- says the loss hasn't shattered his ego ... he's confident the investigation will prove Maidana cheated.

We're told the boxing commission will reveal the results of the investigation in 1-2 days.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/12/17/marco...gal-substance-abuse-video-pill/#ixzz2nlqdcYUe


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Trash talking boxer Adrien Broner got his ass beat and his welterweight title stripped in a stunning loss to Marcos Maidana this Saturday ... but TMZ Sports has learned, there's now a full-blown investigation into allegations of cheating.
> 
> Sources close to "the Problem" tell us ... the Texas Boxing Commission is now analyzing video of the fight which some say shows Maidana taking what looks like a pill during the WBA welterweight championship fight last Saturday.
> 
> ...


Pathetic.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

What's pathetic? If the investigation turns something up then it does. Broner is hateable but everyone should be on an even playing field.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> What's pathetic? If the investigation turns something up then it does. Broner is hateable but everyone should be on an even playing field.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> www.boxingjabs.com


This has nothing to do with an even playing field...Some Broner fan boy posted a shit quality video claiming there were pills, there is nothing going on. I watched the fight in it's form from show time and it is CLEAR AS DAY he was given nothing.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Dick Schaeffer will swoop in and save the day for Broner like he did for PEDerson.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Way to go Ariza, what a useless piece of schitt, hes tainted one of Maidans's greatest boxing achievements... 

For what? What he done wouldn't of even done anything to help him and it looked like Maidana pushed his hand away...

He taints every boxer he works with, I wish he left the sport...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15810.html


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Medicine said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15810.html


thats yesterday, TMZ have just added an article that an investigation is under way

Texas normally dont investigate anything


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

I have a high-def rip of it, and while I can admit it looks suspicious, I believe what's actually happening there is that Ariza is pinching the gauze to allow it to reach up Maidana's nostrils.

I can't possibly fathom anyone being that stupid as to actually attempt stuffing a pill into a fighter's mouth between rounds in one of the highest profile bouts of the boxing year.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Trash talking boxer Adrien Broner got his ass beat and his welterweight title stripped in a stunning loss to Marcos Maidana this Saturday ... but TMZ Sports has learned, there's now a full-blown investigation into allegations of cheating.
> 
> Sources close to "the Problem" tell us ... the Texas Boxing Commission is now analyzing video of the fight which some say shows Maidana taking what looks like a pill during the WBA welterweight championship fight last Saturday.
> 
> ...


If that 'article' is correct and Broner really has said that he believes Maidana cheated, then he (Broner) is an even bigger whiny bitch than I thought.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Retweeted Victor Conte (@VictorConte):

@arizafitness For those in boxing who don't know Epinephrine (adrenalin) is a powerful hormone. Inhale 1/10 of a milligram is all it takes


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Retweeted Victor Conte (@VictorConte):
> 
> @arizafitness For those in boxing who don't know Epinephrine (adrenalin) is a powerful hormone. Inhale 1/10 of a milligram is all it takes


And what exactly is that suppose to mean? Where is the proof that this was done? BBall I really hope your not on board with this crap because you are way smarter than that.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> this shit is viral. i went out to see what a couple of my boys were doing and they came telling me about this Ariza stuff. then my cousin comes over and tells me about it. this isn't just boxing fans talking about this..


I swear,my supervisor at work a 40 year old lady was trying to school me on it. She didnt watch the fight or know the fighters but it got her attention.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Whining is free, people have a right to it.:lol::rofl


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> I swear,my supervisor at work a 40 year old lady was trying to school me on it. She didnt watch the fight or know the fighters but it got her attention.


Retardation spreads fast on the internet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> And what exactly is that suppose to mean? Where is the proof that this was done? BBall I really hope your not on board with this crap because you are way smarter than that.


naw, I think it was just gauze, but I saw that on facebook and thought it'd be relevant to this thread


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> I'm not doing your homework for you. You are just wrong ok. Just because some retard made a retarded claim doesn't make it likely.
> 
> There are no stimulants or pain killers that would be worthwile to ingest orally with 4 minuites left in the fight. The body would not absorb them fast enough.
> 
> ...


I have no homwork to do. I am not prone to believing random people on the Internet who don't source their claims. I have very clearly said that I think this claim of cheating is BS. In the same breath, knocking stuff like this down with swift investigation is what build credibility in the sport. This is a win/win for the TSAC.

Again, you are screwing up the analysis. The point is that if illegal substances were SEEN administered at that point in the fight they could have very well been administered during the fight. This is grounds for investigation.

I am fairly confident (99%) the investigation will yield nothing, but I could see why they may remove all doubt. The controversy is good for the sport. Especially when it ends showing that the ass whooping was 100% clean.

Again, show us your data to support your claim? I am not disagreeing with you. I am just asking you to point me to a source.

Pills or gel caps can be chewed. The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw, I think it was just gauze, but I saw that on facebook and thought it'd be relevant to this thread


Alright good.

I will say however...even though this vid is BS, Garcia is still is dumb to even have this idiot around after the shit with Rios...... If Ariza wasn't there none of this shit would have even surfaced.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Fellas...

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/for...ng-allegations-for-bronermaidana-fight-233602


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Fellas...
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/for...ng-allegations-for-bronermaidana-fight-233602


TMZ is full of shit.

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=622074


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Medicine said:


> TMZ is full of shit.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=622074


This is some weak shit. I hope this gets sorted out with official statements from both camps.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Brushtards can stop with the conspiracy theories. A high-def vid is now out and it clearly shows that Ariza is merely pinching the napkin to place it on Maidana's nostrils.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Clutching at straws. 

Pretty pathetic damage limitation really


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Here is the vid that clears it up:


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Playing devils advocate:

Nothing was ON the napkin, but INSIDE it (between folds) - possible. The pinching action is to break the possible inhalant container.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Playing devils advocate:
> 
> Nothing was ON the napkin, but INSIDE it (between folds) - possible. The pinching action is to break the possible inhalant container.


Oh my god.. LOL. Is this what desperation smells like? Just think of all the towels that have probably been laced with PEDs in the past? This is a breakthrough revelation!!!!


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Playing devils advocate:
> 
> Nothing was ON the napkin, but INSIDE it (between folds) - possible. The pinching action is to break the possible inhalant container.


No no no but wait...Think of this..

What if those napkins were given to Ariza by aliens...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone saying it's clearly nothing on the napkin. Ariza calls you a liar. http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15810.html

edit: napkin


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Here is the vid that clears it up:


this vid didn't disprove, or prove anything. just a zoom of the same view we've already seen..

im not making any accusations but i wouldn't put anything past a fighter who wants to become champ. to many people, especially challengers, have failed tests this year. Ariza being on your side fresh off of a rios failed test doesn't help..


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Oh my god.. LOL. Is this what desperation smells like? Just think of all the towels that have probably been laced with PEDs in the past? This is a breakthrough revelation!!!!


Desperation? Desperate for what?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Medicine said:


> No no no but wait...Think of this..
> 
> What if those napkins were given to Ariza by aliens...


Possible. Pretty sure Ariza would anal probe anyone to be your S&C coach.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I have no homwork to do. I am not prone to believing random people on the Internet who don't source their claims. I have very clearly said that I think this claim of cheating is BS. In the same breath, knocking stuff like this down with swift investigation is what build credibility in the sport. This is a win/win for the TSAC.
> 
> Again, you are screwing up the analysis. The point is that if illegal substances were SEEN administered at that point in the fight they could have very well been administered during the fight. This is grounds for investigation.
> 
> ...


The burden of proof is not on me to show that an ingested pill (Even if chewed!) needs to be processed through the body ffs. Why do you think hospitals inject painkillers if we could just take it orally and get instant effect.

There where no illegal drugs ingested, nothing was seen, and it would be pointless ingesting anything at all with 4 minuites left in the fight.

Your point about chewing is just retarded, why would that make the body metabolize it faster? It's still the same route of administration, just chewed up. There are no instant hit ingested drugs, chewing them doesn't make a difference. Chewing would only make a difference if the pills had a specifically slow release coating.

You mentioned alcohol, Blood alcohol content rises 20 minuites after ingestion. Thats how long it takes to reach the intestines where it can be processed in large amounts into the blood stream. If you want to google this feel free.

I'm not screwing up anything, the fact that it was round 11-12 means it would be pointless to take anything orally. If it was earlier in he fight then it might have been suspicious.

Have you never taken a painkiller? Eaten some cannabis cookies? Taken MDMA? They all take time to get processed into your bloodstream and reach the brain (as does anything eaten).


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner fanboys clinging on to something to explain that whooping he got lol


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> No no no but wait...Think of this..
> 
> What if those napkins were given to Ariza by aliens...


I think your onto something


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

friend in the NAC was told to look extra careful at the argeninians. They liked to add shit in their water.

The Texas commission guy is a joke. He wasn't watching anybody in that corner.

I would venture to guess that it was either smelling salts or albuterol


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> The burden of proof is not on me to show that an ingested pill (Even if chewed!) needs to be processed through the body ffs. Why do you think hospitals inject painkillers if we could just take it orally and get instant effect.
> 
> There where no illegal drugs ingested, nothing was seen, and it would be pointless ingesting anything at all with 4 minuites left in the fight.
> 
> ...


Damn you are dumb.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Damn you are dumb.


If you say so retard

Enjoy chewing your asperin for instant pain relief


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

http://regressing.deadspin.com/how-...ght-in-the-middle-of-a-fig-1486629540/@kylenw


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GrizzyBeard said:


> If you say so retard
> 
> Enjoy chewing your asperin for instant pain relief


Your stupid ass hasn't read anything I wrote.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn these maidantards are more pathetic than the Pactards 

"its not illegal, sure it looks suspicious as fuck and sure it doesn't make sense as to why he did it but it isn't illegal. And even if it was illegal, it didn't help him in the fight because it wouldn't have had time to work in his blood stream."

Lol, an NC is upcoming and we'll never hear from Maidana again.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

More :cry from Broner fans :rofl


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

smh. Please stop. This is only prolonging Broner's embarrassment.


----------

